

Comscore: Over Half Of Social Gamers Will Accept Ad Offers - thiele
http://www.virtualgoodsnews.com/2010/03/comscore-over-half-of-social-gamers-will-accept-ad-offers.html

======
thiele
Pretty eye opening stats, but I'm a bit skeptical:

"Comscore announced the results of a survey of social gamers sponsored by
Offerpal"

